# disque dur sata non detecté



## lulu2710 (1 Décembre 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai recupérer une installation tiger qui ne me provoque pas d'erreur pour le moment, mais le seul gros ennui et que l'installation ne peut se faire car le disque dur n'est pas detecté.
quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour savoir comment faire?

merci


----------

